# [2011] Buffed.de + RPC verlosen 5*2 Eintrittskarten zur RPC



## RPC Team (15. April 2011)

Buffed.de + RPC verlosen 5*2 Eintrittskarten zur RPC

Die Sache funktioniert denkbar einfach:

Beteiligt euch bis zum 21.04.2011 hier im RPC-Unterforum auf Buffed.de in einem der 2011er Themen mit einem Beitrag und schickt eure Adresse mit dem Link zum Beitrag an *daniel [at] rpc-germany PUNKT de*.

Unter allein Einsendern verlosen wir 5 mal 2 Tagestickets.





Habt bitte Verstandnis, dass wir die Karten nur an inländische Adressen verschicken. Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. Mitarbeiter der Messe Köln, der Role Play Convention, der Computec Media AG sowie deren Angehörige sind vom Gewinnspiel ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Kokoros (15. April 2011)

RPC schrieb:


> Buffed.de + RPC verlosen 5*2 Eintrittskarten zur RPC
> 
> Die Sache funktioniert denkbar einfach:
> 
> ...




gehts nur mir so oder hat sonst auch keiner verstanden was machen machen soll. wers versteht der kanns mir ja mal erklären


----------



## Badomen (15. April 2011)

Nein, du bist nicht alleine.
So wie ichs verstehe: In einem der vom "RPC Team" geöffneten Topics einen Beitrag schreiben...
Klingt komisch, aber ist das auch so? 

Ich bitte hiermit ebenfalls um eine etwas detailreichere Erläuterung

Edit: Aha, ok ^^


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2011)

Badomen schrieb:


> Nein, du bist nicht alleine.
> So wie ichs verstehe: In einem der vom "RPC Team" geöffneten Topics einen Beitrag schreiben...



So ist es gemeint. ^^


----------



## RPC Team (15. April 2011)

Ja, so einfach solls sein.


----------



## Dwarim (15. April 2011)

Also einfach hier was posten, noch die E-Mail abschicken und das war's..?


----------



## hausy (16. April 2011)

Ich will dort hin =) !


----------



## Conanfighter (16. April 2011)

huhu ihr, wir würden da auch gerne mal hin frauchen und meine wenigkeit. das wäre ein spass xD


----------



## Dracun (22. April 2011)

Stehen die Gewinner schon fest?


----------



## RPC Team (26. April 2011)

Ja, sie stehen fest. Unsere hübsche Glücksfee mit Oberlippenbart hat soeben die Gewinner gezogen:

* Dracun
* Charvez?
* Thejojy
* Likrados
* JackFrost

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Sofern die Adresse schon dabei stand, gehen die Tickets morgen raus. Die anderen schreib ich gleich an.

Viel Spaß auf der RPC!


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

cool .. hey .. YUHUUUUUUU 

BIG THANKS

YEAAAHHH


----------



## Charvez (28. April 2011)

Gibts doch garnet xD

Gerade post gekriegt und BÄM!, ich mach den Umschlag auf und freue mich ^^

Vorallem da ich sonst nie gewinne, big thanks!


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Meine waren heute auch da. 
Danke für den Schnellen Versand 

Aber wieso musstest du deinen aufmachen, bei mri war ein fenster drinund man hat GANZ deutlich die Karten gesehen


----------



## Firun (29. April 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner


----------

